# Francesco Cavalli (1602 - 1675)



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Cavalli is best remembered as possibly the most important composer of Italian opera in the third quarter of the 17th century. He was also well known for his religious compositions.

Cavalli was born at Crema, Lombardy. His real name was Pier Francesco Caletti-Bruni. He was taken to Venice by a wealthy patron, Federico Cavalli and became a choir-boy at St Mark's in Venice in 1616. He enjoyed a subsequent close working relationship with Monteverdi, _maestro di musica_ of the basilica. He became second organist in 1639, first organist in 1665, and in 1668 _maestro di cappella_. Cavalli's contribution as a church composer was highly appreciated. His sacred works were mostly published in two major volumes 'The Musiche sacre', published in 1656, and 'the Vesperi', published in 1675. These collections express the different ranges and styles of his compositions at St. Mark's. During this time, he also released a Requiem, which he insisted on being sung twice a year after his death.

In 1630, Cavalli's financial situation improved after he married a wealthy widow. He now had the security to take the risk of writing operas. This step brought him fee-paying audience and he was able to escape the necessity of entertaining private patrons.

Cavalli's operatic style is typified by smooth-flowing, sensuous lines, sequential patterns, a slowish tempo, and predominantly triple meter; harmony is unobtrusive, with occasional flashes of chromaticism. The unity of the music is underlined by the the bass, which either imitates the melody melody, or is an ostinato or ground. The importance of melody results in few ensembles, choruses, or purely instrumental numbers; even the recitatives are lyrical and arioso-like.

Cavalli was invited to Paris in 1660 to provide an opera for the wedding of Louis XIV and Maria Theresa of Spain. Unfortunately the theatre had not been properly prepared for his new opera so he produced instead _Il Xerse_ which had been staged in Venice in 1654. Another Italian, Lully, wrote additional music for the ballet scenes which the French so liked. In 1662, Cavalli returned to Paris to finally stage _Ercole amante_ at the Salles des Machines in the Tuileries Palace again with ballet music by Lully. This time the theatre had been properly prepared.

Cavalli wrote forty-one operas, twenty-seven of which are still extant between 1639 and 1669. This gives us a tremendous insight into the development of Opera by following the career of a seminal composer.








This is traditionally said to be a portrait of Francesco Cavalli but is more likely to be of his patron Frederico.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Here are two pieces from Jason.











and some of his sacred music


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2018)

This is absolutely excellent!


----------

